# Which type of movies you like ?



## MichelPonting (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi guys, Which do you prefer, comedy movies, action movies, romantic movies or horror movies ?​


----------



## reshx (Jul 25, 2012)

comedy , of course


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 25, 2012)

I like any type of movie, just depends what I'm in the mood for.  Generally though, I'm always in the mood for a comedy.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jul 25, 2012)

I would have to go for comedy, action, adventure and thriller.


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

Pronographic movies.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 25, 2012)

Leave it to @emigre ...

...sounds like an incredibly funny sitcom


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jul 25, 2012)

I like action, horror, and comedy just depends on how i feel that day


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Leave it to @emigre ...
> 
> ...sounds like an incredibly funny sitcom



I open my own detective agency and solve mundane everyday mysteries with sex toys, my sexy assistant and a Venezuelan trumpet band.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > Leave it to @emigre ...
> ...



Where did I leave my keys?  Better call emigre!
What time is the football game on tomorrow?  It's emigre time!


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Old8oy said:
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYznTduWofo


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 25, 2012)

I like most types of movies but if i had to chose a favourite then thrillers would be my choice.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 26, 2012)

Mostly it's action, sci-fi, or comedies. Every now and then I'll watch a good drama.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Mostly it's action, sci-fi, or comedies. Every now and then I'll watch a good drama.



I'm about the same, with horror (if it's done well) thrown in.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jul 29, 2012)

JAV films.


----------



## wafflebeard (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm an action movie junkie specializing in martial arts films but I love all kinds of films, preferentially anything fantastic or weird or animated or involving lots of special effects (practical, CGI is overused).


----------



## astrangeone (Jul 31, 2012)

Mostly horror (not the gory stuff, but the mental stuff), although, I'm a fan of comedy's.  (Yes, I own Norbitt and some Medea movies.)

I haven't watched anything actiony in a while, but I will also go for old style martial arts films.  However, the last two movies I've watched (Harry Potter and Paranormal Activity) were both not very good.


----------



## kel1986 (Aug 4, 2012)

I like comedy movies

cause laughing is healthy


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 4, 2012)

Since I work in a video store I'm open to anything, but I have a preference towards Horror and Action flicks.


----------

